# Aktive Spieleranzahl Warhammer Online



## Jack_Carter (9. August 2009)

hallo, ich lese schon seit langem, täglich die News auf buffed und finde die wirklich super dafür erstmal Danke !!!

Aber jetzt wollte ich mich dann doch mal hier registieren. Nachdem ich letzte Woche auf der Games Conevention in Leipzig war und davon mehr als entäuscht wieder nachhause gefahren bin. Nachdem ich am Sonntag, zeitgleich wo ich auf der Messe war mir das aktuelle buffed Magazin gekauft habe und voller entzetzen feststellen musste dass darin mehr Informationen enthalten sind, die mich interressieren, als die ich von der ganzen Messe bekommen habe.

Aber jetzt mal zur eigentlichen Frage, ich habe letztes Jahr beim Release Warhammer Online kurz angetestet. Aber ich musste dann leider aus beruflichen Gründen sehr bald wieder damit aufhören. Nun jetzt fast ein Jahr später habe ich wieder mehr Zeit, nur leider habe ich Angst davor dass es Warhammer Online nicht mehr so lange geben wird, nachdem ich auf mehreren Seiten gelesen habe, dass die Spielerzahlen drastisch zurück gehen. Laut Wikipedia sind es noch 200000 Spieler, kann mir jemend von euch sagen, ob das aktuell wirklich noch zutrifft oder sind es eher schon weniger?


Danke schonmal.


Grüße Jack_Carter


----------



## brudersicarius (9. August 2009)

also ich spiel noch

also spielen mehr als 1


----------



## Helwalker89 (9. August 2009)

es ist doch völlig ega wievile spieler ein mmo hat solange man selber spaß daran hat
imo gibt es noch 4 deutsche server und die sind alle gut besucht vondaher würde ich mir über die spielerzahl insgesamt keine sorgen machen


----------



## Pymonte (9. August 2009)

300000 Spieler ist der letzte offizielle Stand. Im laufe des nächsten Monats muss EA wieder Umsatzberichte vorlegen, dann sind auch wieder die neuen WAR Abo zahlen da. Ich denke, es sind noch weit mehr als 200k, eher so 275k-300k Spieler (vielleicht auch mehr).


----------



## Haggl (9. August 2009)

Helwalker89 schrieb:


> es ist doch völlig ega wievile spieler ein mmo hat solange man selber spaß daran hat
> imo gibt es noch 4 deutsche server und die sind alle gut besucht vondaher würde ich mir über die spielerzahl insgesamt keine sorgen machen




Es sind noch 3 Server. Erengrad, Carroburg und Drakenwald.

Zum TE:
Selbst wenn es inzwischen "nur" noch 200.000 Spieler wären, würde das reichen um ein MMO am laufen zu halten. Ich denke bei WAR wirst du dir vorerst keine Sorgen machen müssen wegen einer Abschaltung.


----------



## heretik (9. August 2009)

Einfach mal antesten wenn du noch Interesse dran hast.

Wenn jetzt alle Interessierten aus Angst davor, dass das Spiel bald dicht gemacht wird, kein Abo aufmachen, haben wir ne klassische Self Fulfilling Prophecy und das Spiel wird tatsächlich noch eingestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaft13 (10. August 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Einfach mal antesten wenn du noch Interesse dran hast.
> 
> Wenn jetzt alle Interessierten aus Angst davor, dass das Spiel bald dicht gemacht wird, kein Abo aufmachen, haben wir ne klassische Self Fulfilling Prophecy und das Spiel wird tatsächlich noch eingestellt
> 
> ...



Ja, ist schon komisch was die Leute für eine Panik haben und diesbezüglich machen.

Als ob keine 1000 Leute mehr WAR spielen. Aber mit diesen Panikmeldungen vergrault man ja die Spieler.

Wie damals bei einer gesunden Bank,wo das Gerücht umkam, sie wäre pleite.Danach haben soviele Leute panisch ihr Geld dort abgehoben,das sie danach in Zahlungsschwierigkeiten kam.

Auf WAR bezogen, man streut das Gerücht das WAR bald eingestellt wird, 300t Spieler kündigen deswegen halt ihr ABO und das Spiel muss tatsächlich eingestellt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hbitternacht (10. August 2009)

Das liegt daran das die Leute meinen, man müsste Zahlen wie BLIZZARD vorweisen können um erfolgreich zu sein.
Leute dieses SCheiss Weh O Weh ist nicht das maß der dinge!
300 000 accs reichen LOCKER aus ums wirtscaftlich rentabel am laufen zu halten.
Es gibt genug MMOs die mit noch weniger spielern schon zig jahre laufen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also macht euch mal icht ins Hemd!!


----------



## mdee (10. August 2009)

hallo zusammen

ich spiel War seit release und bleibe dabei dass es ein gutes spiel ist .... um längen besser als wow ... zahlen sind das eine, wer sich davon beeinflussen lässt selber schuld!!!

HF


----------



## Yanotoshi (10. August 2009)

Ich finde Spieleranzahlen sind nicht nur als Schwanzvergleich der MMo's zu sehen sondern ich denke eher in welche Richtung das SPiel geht, hat ein Spiel Subs verloren, hat es etwas falsch gemacht, hat Probleme oder gab falsche Versprechungen, wenn es dagegen aber subs gewinnt ist es innovativ und gibt neue Inhalte kostenlos dazu(die natürlich auch neue und alte subs anziehen) und man kann so eine Art Grundstimmung der Spielererkennen an den Sub zahlen wie stark/schwach sie gesteigen/gesunken sind.


----------



## Wolfner (10. August 2009)

Laut Warhammeralliance wurde bei einer Versammlung von GOA (letzten Monat war das denke ich) gesagt, dass USA+Europa cirka 180.000 Spieler ausmachen. Da kommen dann noch Russland und Taiwan hinzu. An deren Servermenge gesehen werden wohl realistischerweise um die 250.000 Spieler rauskommen.

Weniger... aber nicht weiter wild.
AoC hatte das auch mal und siehe da, momentan hat es wieder einen starken Aufschwung.


Eine interessante Seite dazu:

http://www.mmogchart.com/charts/

P.S.:
Merke gerade die Zahlen der Seite sind veraltet. Mal nach ner neuen suchen.


----------



## Velias (10. August 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Ich finde Spieleranzahlen sind nicht nur als Schwanzvergleich der MMo's zu sehen sondern ich denke eher in welche Richtung das SPiel geht, hat ein Spiel Subs verloren, hat es etwas falsch gemacht, hat Probleme oder gab falsche Versprechungen, wenn es dagegen aber subs gewinnt ist es innovativ und gibt neue Inhalte kostenlos dazu(die natürlich auch neue und alte subs anziehen) und man kann so eine Art Grundstimmung der Spielererkennen an den Sub zahlen wie stark/schwach sie gesteigen/gesunken sind.



Ja das sehe ich quasi genauso.
Allerdings ist es halt auch imme rschwierig wenn Spiele mit großen namen kommen, da stellen sich die Leute unglaubliches drunter vor und werden dann natürlich enttäuscht wenn sie sehen das es auch nur ein MMO mit seinen typischen Schwächen und Stärken ist. viele Spieler sind da ja auch empfindlich wie ein Gänseblümchen.

Am Ende ists ja wirklich so , das jeder für sich selbst sehen muss was ihm Spass macht. das Garantieren ihm weder viele Spieler-abos, noch schliesst das fehlen selbiger das aus.
Ich habe viiieeele Jahre Neocron gespielt, das auf seine Weise einzigartig und fesselnd war. Es war aber weder bekannt noch beliebt und ich weiss noch wie man da zeitweise mit nur 10 Mann aufm Server saß und trotzdem wars lustig.

200k Abos bei Warhammer sind im Prinzip ein spitzenwert, da man Wow als vergleich eigentlich nicht herziehen kann, das ist einfach ne Ausnahme-Erscheinung.
Was mich bei Warhammer immer gestört hat und immernoch grund ist wieso ich es nicht mehr spiele, ist die miese latenz vorallem wenns ums PVP geht. Ich hab nen Leistungstarken Rechner und Internetanschluss und egal was ich versucht habe zu tweaken in den Einstellungen des Spiels, es ruckelt in der Schlacht fröhlich vor sich hin. Ein echter spielspass killer für mich persönlich.

aber das spiel an sich fand ich um einiges besser als viele Konkurrenten.


----------



## OldboyX (10. August 2009)

Die Warhammer Spielerzahlen sind im Raum EU + US (und auch Oceania)mit Sicherheit weiter gesunken. Dazu muss man kein Prophet sein sondern einfach die Serverschließungen beobachten, die es auch seit den letzten Zahlen wieder gegeben hat.

Ob weltweit die Abozahl sich gehalten hat, hängt dann wohl eher von den Releases in Taiwan und Russland ab und wie erfolgreich WAR dort ist. Je nachdem wann die Zahlen kommen und welcher Abostand dort gemessen wird, ist es natürlich so, dass eine Messung direkt nach Patch 1.3 wohl erstmal "aufgeblasene Zahlen" bringt.



			
				Velias schrieb:
			
		

> Am Ende ists ja wirklich so , das jeder für sich selbst sehen muss was ihm Spass macht. das Garantieren ihm weder viele Spieler-abos, noch schliesst das fehlen selbiger das aus.
> Ich habe viiieeele Jahre Neocron gespielt, das auf seine Weise einzigartig und fesselnd war. Es war aber weder bekannt noch beliebt und ich weiss noch wie man da zeitweise mit nur 10 Mann aufm Server saß und trotzdem wars lustig.



Ja und nein. Zu 10t auf nem WAR Server ist wie alleine Fußball spielen. Wird ziemlich schnell fad.
Spielerzahlen machen in zwei Fällen einen Unterschied:
a) wenn es so wenige sind, dass die Entwicklungs und der Fortbestand des Spiels gefährdet sind
b) wenn es auf einzelnen servern so wenige sind, dass der Spielspaß darunter leidet



> Das liegt daran das die Leute meinen, man müsste Zahlen wie BLIZZARD vorweisen können um erfolgreich zu sein.
> Leute dieses SCheiss Weh O Weh ist nicht das maß der dinge!
> 300 000 accs reichen LOCKER aus ums wirtscaftlich rentabel am laufen zu halten.
> Es gibt genug MMOs die mit noch weniger spielern schon zig jahre laufen! scenic.gif
> also macht euch mal icht ins Hemd!!



Ja und nein. Man muss natürlich nicht Zahlen wie Blizzard vorweisen können. Andererseits ist WoW genau in diesem Bereich (Abozahlen) sehr wohl das Maß der Dinge...


----------



## Francis MacBeth (10. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Andererseits ist WoW genau in diesem Bereich (Abozahlen) sehr wohl das Maß der Dinge...



Und das halte ich für einen ganz großen Fehler.
WOW mag der Spitzenreiter sein, die Abozahlen der feuchte Traum von Schlipsträgern und dem Vertrieb sein aber die Spitze sollte nicht die Messlatte sein.
Außerdem interessiert mit Sicherheit mehr ob sie damit Kies scheffeln können oder nicht.


----------



## OldboyX (10. August 2009)

Francis schrieb:


> Und das halte ich für einen ganz großen Fehler.
> WOW mag der Spitzenreiter sein, die Abozahlen der feuchte Traum von Schlipsträgern und dem Vertrieb sein aber die Spitze sollte nicht die Messlatte sein.
> Außerdem interessiert mit Sicherheit mehr ob sie damit Kies scheffeln können oder nicht.



Was ist da der Fehler?

WoW hat die meisten Abozahlen> WoW ist das Maß der Dinge in Sachen Abozahlen bei MMORPGs. 

Wovon genau redest du?
Mehr Abozaheln > mehr Kies und Gott bewahre nein, eine Firma will Geld machen.


----------



## Miracolax (10. August 2009)

Francis schrieb:


> Und das halte ich für einen ganz großen Fehler. WOW mag der Spitzenreiter sein, die Abozahlen der feuchte Traum von Schlipsträgern und dem Vertrieb sein aber die Spitze sollte nicht die Messlatte sein. Außerdem interessiert mit Sicherheit mehr ob sie damit Kies scheffeln können oder nicht.



Weil Mythic ja alles aus Nächstenliebe und Spass an der Freude macht....


----------



## heretik (10. August 2009)

Man muss sich in der Wirtschaft nicht ständig an den Branchenführern messen lassen ... es ist klar, dass das bei "Bestä MMORPG wo gibt!"-Diskussionen zwischen pubertären Zockern keine Rolle spielt, aber Unternehmen können durchaus auch erfolgreich sein ohne an die Zahlen des Marktführers heranzureichen.

Das große "Bätsch, mein feuchter Traum verkauft sich besser als deiner!"-Gezanke gibt es in dieser Form sonst eigentlich nur noch bei Teenie-Boygroups zu beobachten. Ob ein MMORPG erfolgreich ist oder nicht entscheidet sich ganz sicher nicht im direkten Vergleich zu WoW.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (10. August 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Weil Mythic ja alles aus Nächstenliebe und Spass an der Freude macht....


Hab ich das behauptet? Mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## Miracolax (10. August 2009)

Ich halte WoW auch nicht für das Mass aller Dinge und schon gar nicht für den Messias aller MMORPG's. Aber welche Firma würde nicht gerne statt "nur" 100k, 200k oder 300k+ Spielern mehr haben wollen? Egal in welchem Spiel? Aber es so hinzustellen das es Mythic egal ist (weil ein Spiel sich ja schon ab 100k+ Accounts rentiert) während alle anderen Spieleschmieden nur Geld scheffeln wollen ist etwas sehr blauäugig. Grössere Zahlen bedeuten halt grössere Einnahmen, selbst Mythic würde dazu nicht Nein sagen wollen.

Auch wenn es uns nicht passt - Blizzard ist leider Gottes (noch oder noch immer) der Branchenprimus. Solange es so bleibt, solange wird unweigerlich jeder andere Hersteller daran gemessen werden, ist leider so.


----------



## Jarwid (10. August 2009)

Im aktuellen Quartalsbericht nennt EA keine Abozahlen zu Warhammer. Es wird lediglich angegeben das der Umsatz durch Abos um 33% auf USD 36 Mio. gegenüber dem Vorjahr gestiegen ist. 




> Subscription revenue was $36 M – up 33% year-over-year due to Warhammer Online.




Davon völlig unabhängig sollte man sich bei einer Entscheidung für oder gegen ein Spiel nicht von Abozahlen leiten lassen. Solange der Server gut besucht ist und das Spiel Spass macht, können einem diese Zahlen doch völlig egal sein. Warhammer macht sauviel Spass, daher kann ich jedem "Umsteiger" nur raten es auszuprobieren.


----------



## Set0 (10. August 2009)

Ich habe auch noch zur Zeiten von DAOC gespielt, als die INSGESAMTE Spieleranzahl von allen europäischen Servern gerade mal 10000 Spieler betrugen.

Daher würde ich mir bei 200000 Spielern bei WAR ma überhaupt keine Sorgen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Nhazirluna (10. August 2009)

Set0 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch zur Zeiten von DAOC gespielt, als die INSGESAMTE Spieleranzahl von allen europäischen Servern gerade mal 10000 Spieler betrugen.
> 
> Daher würde ich mir bei 200000 Spielern bei WAR ma überhaupt keine Sorgen machen
> 
> ...




Wieso  immer diese  vergleiche  mit WoW, Abozahlen etc...  Der vergleich ist  wie  Äpfel mit Birnen, auch  wenn  10Mio Menschen  Äpfel kaufen und nur 200K Birnen.... heisst es noch lange  nicht das Äpfel  besser  als  Birnen schmecken  , und es  bald  keine  Birnen mehr zu  kaufen gibt......*gg*

Fact  ist auch das  MMO wie  DAoC , WAR etc. also RvR/PvP MMO's  niemals die Massen anziehen  wird  wie  ein  PVE-lastiges Spiel, ....;-)

DAoC  läuft  immer  noch und das seit  ca  8  jahren, zu  spitzenzeit hatte  es wohl kaum über 200K bezahlte Abos; aber es  gibt  bis  heute 5-Kauf-Addons, 2 grosse Kostenlose-Addons  (Housing, New Frontiers ) und  mehere  kleine  etc...... und  DAoC wird  noch immer gespielt.....

Vielleicht  sollte man mal,  aufhören  alle  MMO die  weniger  als  10Mio Spieler  haben als dem  "Untergang-geweiht" zu bezeichnen, und darüber  nachdenken  wie viele  Spieler  WoW als  8  jähriger-Oldie noch anziehen  wird, oder  ob  WOW  bevor es 8jahre  alt  wurde  schon gestorben ist ;-)


----------



## Francis MacBeth (10. August 2009)

Jarwid schrieb:


> Davon völlig unabhängig sollte man sich bei einer Entscheidung für oder gegen ein Spiel nicht von Abozahlen leiten lassen. Solange der Server gut besucht ist und das Spiel Spass macht, können einem diese Zahlen doch völlig egal sein. Warhammer macht sauviel Spass, daher kann ich jedem "Umsteiger" nur raten es auszuprobieren.



Word! Und was anderes zählt nicht.


----------



## P-bibi (10. August 2009)

Naja ich weiß, es sagt nicht soo viel aus, aber mich würde es auch einmal interessieren. Aber nicht insegsamt, sondern auf den Servern selbst, da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele wieder anzufangen...


----------



## heretik (10. August 2009)

Auf den Servern ist immer genug los eigentlich. Besonders auf Drakenwald war ich letztens sehr positiv überrascht, wie oft im T1 Szenarien aufgehen.


----------



## Diven (10. August 2009)

Also das neue Altdorf-System ist super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die Szenarien zählen nur noch 5% zur Zonenkontrolle und in der Stadt ist nun gezwungener Maßen massig pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



denke der nun vorhandene endcontent wird dem game gut tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (11. August 2009)

hbitternacht schrieb:


> Das liegt daran das die Leute meinen, man müsste Zahlen wie BLIZZARD vorweisen können um erfolgreich zu sein.
> Leute dieses SCheiss Weh O Weh ist nicht das maß der dinge!
> 300 000 accs reichen LOCKER aus ums wirtscaftlich rentabel am laufen zu halten.
> Es gibt genug MMOs die mit noch weniger spielern schon zig jahre laufen!
> ...



unnötiger post, der aber die war comm gut wiederspiegelt. Da hat man gleich Lust denn ACC zu reaktivieren.


----------



## Cahdar (11. August 2009)

ich würde WAR nicht mit zb. DAOC vergleichen..

zwar hatte DAOC auch zu spitzenzeiten nie 200k spieler, nur..die Fluktuation der Spielerzahlen war auch nie besonders groß.
wie einer hier bereits völlig richtig gesagt hat, ein Abschwung der Spielerzahl bedeutet meist nur eines, das Spiel ist nicht gut genug bzw. es wurden Fehler im patchverhalten bzw. der weiterentwicklung des spieles gemacht.
und ja, ich würde mir sorgen machen, nicht das WAR in kürze stirbt, das ist Blödsinn und da stimme ich mit den meisten überein, WOW ist kein gradmesser für abozahlen - und abozahlen sind auch kein gradmesser für spielspass.

nur, man sollte sich genau anschauen wo man "neu" anfängt, wem es egal ist auf einem server hochzuleveln, nur um dann irgendwann draufzukommen das dort nix mehr los ist - und schlussendlich dann komplett umziehen muss ( siehe averland uva.) der kann gleich loslegen - ich für meinen teil hab mir das erspart und bin gegangen als ich gemerkt habe, dass der letzte deutschsprachige pvp server stirbt.
die gründe wieso ich von WAR enttäuscht bin sind aber teil einer anderen Geschichte.

trotzdem glaube ich ehrlicherweise nicht, das WAR sich, wenn sie so weitermachen und das Spiel nicht grundlegende Änderungen erfährt, in den nächsten 1 - 2 Jahren weiterhin an Boden verlieren wird .. es stehen wieder viele andere Spiele in den Startlöchern, manche werden genauso zerplatzen wie viele bisher, aber der eine oder andere hat durchaus Potenzial. Ob ein WOW Killer dabei sein wird, wird sich zeigen ( Kandidat ist auf jeden fall SWTOR) .. für einen WAR killer wirds sicherlich reichen ( und mit Killer meine ich einfach nur ein Spiel, dass Abwanderung hervorrufen wird und die Abozahlen und auch die Serverzahlen nochmal nach unten korrigieren wird).

ich persönlich freu mich auf AION 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg Cahdar


----------



## mdee (11. August 2009)

abozahlen, patchverhalten, weiterentwicklung .... was sind das für gründe? ich finde eher dass man ein spiel spielen sollte weil es spass macht!!! allen spieler es recht zu machen ist unmöglich, kein spiel ohne fehler oder das jemand rumstänckert...(nicht nach Fehler suchen oder anderen nachrennen, nur weil der dann ich auch)

Also mein Fazit ist, man sollte ein Spiel "antesten", es "Spielen" und "Spass" haben, für was gibt es Test- Accounts, uns wenns nicht reicht um zu entscheiden einfach nochmal. Ich finde sowieso die ganze Diskussion absolut lächerlich "welches nun das das bessere Spiel ist", man kann die Spiele nicht miteinander vergleichen, dass ganze ist Subjektiv!!!


----------



## Jemix (11. August 2009)

Es ist doch einfach so, dass viele FLamer in den Foren der Meinung sind dass 101% der WAR Spieler im Moment total enttäuscht sind und keinen bock mehr auf das Spiel haben.
Angenommen es spielen 250k Spieler WAR, davon sind vielleicht (nur Beispielzahlen) 50k in allen Foren zusammen aktiv.
Von den 50k flamen die Foren ca. 25k Spieler zu wie scheisse das Spiel ist blablabla...ihr kennt die Sprüche alle.
So das wären dann 10% der Spieler die aber ja so sicher sind,dass das Spiel 100% den Bach runtergehen wird OBWOHL sie ja die Meinungen der restlichen 225k Spieler überhauptnicht wissen.
Also hört auf mit diesem EWIGEN, SEIT EINEM JAHR ANHALTENDEM RUMGEFLAME ÜBER WAR!!!
Es gibt MASSEN von Flame-Threads über WAR, es macht echt schon keinen Spaß mehr mal die Foren zu besuchen!!!
Und dann noch diese Vergleiche, es ist zum weinen. 
Es gibt halt nur 2 Möglichkeiten
-ZOCKEN
-AUFHÖREN
...
Aber bitte hört auf mit solchen Threads/Posts, JEDER x-beliebige Spieler der nichtmal WAR kennt, weiss welche Probs WAR zZ hat! Und jedes MMORPG hat ihre Probleme an verschiedenen Stellen, wenn ihr das nicht glaubt kennt ihr euch nicbt in der MMORPG-Szene aus!

SO!
Just my 5 Cent!


----------



## Uroag (11. August 2009)

Jarwid schrieb:


> Im aktuellen Quartalsbericht nennt EA keine Abozahlen zu Warhammer. Es wird lediglich angegeben das der Umsatz durch Abos um 33% auf USD 36 Mio. gegenüber dem Vorjahr gestiegen ist.



Das würde heissen:

36Mio/Jahr = 3Mio/Monat = 250.000 Abos zu USD 12,-

Natürlich nur als etwas bessere Schätzung brauchbar.

Gruss
Uroag


----------



## OldboyX (11. August 2009)

Wieso nennen sie plötzlich keine Abozahlen zu WAR mehr?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (11. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Wieso nennen sie plötzlich keine Abozahlen zu WAR mehr?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



noch wurde ja gar nix gepostet. Letztens kamen die Zahlen doch auch erst im Mai oder so...


----------



## Karzack (12. August 2009)

Naja WoW Wird eh bald ausgelutsch sein , wenn du nach Zahlen gehst klar WoW ist weit oben , das bestreitet niemand , aber wie siehst vom Spielspaß her aus? Tote hose bei vielen , die gehen nur noch on um 2 stunden zu raiden vllt ne ini und das wars , bei war biste ja schon 6 - 8 stunden für nen RVR raid dabei der nach Altdorf geht und ich vergesse nicht diesen Epischen anblickl wo 500 Destros durch das kleine Tor gestürmt sind und wo wir 10 min gebraucht haben bis alle durch waren xD

Back to Topic , WoW wird bald mehr abos verlieren , nun mit aion und war sind auch mal größere Konkurenten da die sich langsam nach oben arbeiten werten , und ich bin froh das nicht so viele sind , goa wird jetzt ja net so toll mit diesen massen fertig :S


----------



## Lich Dragon (12. August 2009)

Ihr mit euren WoW wird Sterben uhh.. ja klar seit wievielen Jahren soll es den sterben?
xD Lustig. Mansche Leute machen sich hier echt zum Deppen..
Ps: Man sollte Abo zahlen nicht mit Spiel Spaß vergleichen. Klar macht es weniger leuten Spaß wen es weniger Spielen. Aber es kommt ja immer auf einen selbst an.


----------



## Görms (12. August 2009)

und manche sollten ihre Rechtschreibung prüfen bevor sie ihren Senf der Welt aufstreichen.


----------



## Lich Dragon (12. August 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> und manche sollten ihre Rechtschreibung prüfen bevor sie ihren Senf der Welt aufstreichen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaargh (12. August 2009)

An den TE: Du brauchst keine Angst haben das die letzten 3 Server in naher oder ferner Zukunft dicht gemacht werden. Nach dem anfänglichen Hype um WAR und der erstklassigen Vermarktung reduziert sich Warhammer Online langsam auf das was es ist. Ebenso die Spielerzaheln. Es hat lange gedauert, aber jetzt nach einem Jahr ist Warhammer quasi angekommen. Und auch wenn das vielleicht negativ klingt so ist es garnicht negativ gemeint. WAR hat definitiv nicht den Puls der Zeit getroffen. Was die Qualität angeht so wird sie stetig besser. Die Performance ist im Vergleich zum Start natürlich deutlich verbessert worden, trotzdem noch lange nicht optimal. Usw. bla bla... zu den ganzen Mängeln gibt es mehr Threads als genug.

Einfach selber testen und keine Panik, die Server bleiben sicher noch sehr lange online.


----------



## xerkxes (12. August 2009)

Mir wars eigentlich immer schon egal, wie viele Abos Warhammer hat da ich ohnehin nur mit denen auf meinem Server interagieren kann. Nicht ich muss wissen ob es sich rentiert sondern EA/Mythic, ich muss nur wissen ob es mir genug Spaß macht und das tut es ja doch noch.

Spieler, die sich gerne ständig mit PVP/oRVR beschäftigen sind halt keine Masse, daher war die Marktniesche für Warhammer eigentlich von Anfang an reserviert. Der Großteil der Spieler spielt lieber hauptsächlich gegen Scripte, das ist Fakt.


----------



## Jarwid (12. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Wieso nennen sie plötzlich keine Abozahlen zu WAR mehr?





Pymonte schrieb:


> noch wurde ja gar nix gepostet. Letztens kamen die Zahlen doch auch erst im Mai oder so...



Das stimmt so nicht. Die Quartalszahlen sind längst veröffentlicht und auf der Website einsehbar. Da stehen allerdings nie irgendwelche Abozahlen drin. Die gibts höchstens in den Erläuterungen oder dem Protokoll aus dem Concall. Und wie das mit Erläuterungen nun mal so ist, setzen die jedesmal andere Schwerpunkte. Je nachdem was den Anleger oder Analysten so interessieren dürfte. Ihr werdet jedenfalls ganz sicher nicht alle 3 Monate ein Update über die Abozahlen erhalten und schon gar nicht, wenn es jedesmal so negatives Feedback in der "Fachpresse" und diese albernen Vergleiche zu den WOW-Abos nach sich zieht, wie dies bei der ersten Veröffentlichungen der Fall war. 

Aber wie hier nun schon öfter gesagt spielt das überhaupt keine Rolle. Ich spiel auf Drakenwald und der Server steht für beide Fraktionen auf Hoch, sprich der Server ist voll bis unter die Decke (und das von T1-T4). Was schert es mich was Spieler in USA oder Russland oder auf sonstigen Servern treiben.


----------



## Shintuargar (12. August 2009)

Karzack schrieb:


> Back to Topic , WoW wird bald mehr abos verlieren , nun mit aion und war sind auch mal größere Konkurenten da die sich langsam nach oben arbeiten werten , und ich bin froh das nicht so viele sind , goa wird jetzt ja net so toll mit diesen massen fertig :S



AION wird auch von WAR Spieler abziehen, sehr viel Steigerungspotential ist nicht mehr da für Mythic. Und mit AION ist ja noch lange nicht Schluss. Ich würde auch nicht wetten, dass die alle von AION zurückkommen. Wenn das PvP dort funktioniert und Laune macht wohl eher nicht.

Immer mehr Spiele drängen auf den Markt, viel mehr Spieler werden es aber nicht und so teilen sie sich alle auf. Da bleibt auch ein WoW nicht von verschont. Ich hab auch kein Problem mit, ich würde es noch spielen wenn es nur noch einen Server gibt.


----------



## Ankar (12. August 2009)

Also bevor Weh O Weh "g" auf den Markt geschmissen wurde, waren 300k Spieler noch sehr schön für ein MMO.

Doch Weh O Weh hat das Mass der Dinge so auf den Kopf gestellt, dass jetzt alle denken, jedes MMO müsste 12 Milliard....12 Millionen Asiaten beherbergen...


----------



## Yanotoshi (12. August 2009)

Ankar schrieb:


> Also bevor Weh O Weh "g" auf den Markt geschmissen wurde, waren 300k Spieler noch sehr schön für ein MMO.
> 
> Doch Weh O Weh hat das Mass der Dinge so auf den Kopf gestellt, dass jetzt alle denken, jedes MMO müsste 12 Milliard....12 Millionen Asiaten beherbergen...



1. Allein vom Inhalt schon Nonsens, ich mein vor 100 Jahren war die Höchstgeschwindigkeit von   Autos maximal auch nur 100 Kmh  jetzt sind sie auch mehr als 450 Kmh , man muss sich einfach mal daran richten was die Konkurrenz macht und wer das immernoch nicht versteht naja Pech und sich an der neuen Lage orientieren .

2.Ist das ein so sinnvoller Flame, WoW hatte zu seinen Spitzenzeiten mehr als 3 Millionen Subs aus Europa und Nordamerika, also sind nicht alles nur Asiaten aber wer gern verblendet lebt, den soll man ja bekanntlich nicht dabei stören


----------



## Pymonte (12. August 2009)

Auch wenn natürlich der Fortschritt der Technik != mit hohen Spielerzahlen zu setzen ist. WoW hat damals eine fast leere Nische gefunden und sie besetzt. Es war Jahrelang das Einsteiger MMO und am benutzerfreundlichsten. Nun sind eigentlich fast alle MMOs (neuere) so. Die Nische wird überbesetzt, darunter leiden alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wie man sieht, im Asiatischen Raum ist ja noch mehr als genug Platz für weitere MMOs. Da könnten ja parallel noch 3 mal so viele errscheinen eh wir dort am Maximum der Spielerzahlen sind.


----------



## Ankar (12. August 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> 1. Allein vom Inhalt schon Nonsens, ich mein vor 100 Jahren war die Höchstgeschwindigkeit von Autos maximal auch nur 100 Kmh jetzt sind sie auch mehr als 450 Kmh , man muss sich einfach mal daran richten was die Konkurrenz macht und wer das immernoch nicht versteht naja Pech und sich an der neuen Lage orientieren .
> 
> 2.Ist das ein so sinnvoller Flame, WoW hatte zu seinen Spitzenzeiten mehr als 3 Millionen Subs aus Europa und Nordamerika, also sind nicht alles nur Asiaten aber wer gern verblendet lebt, den soll man ja bekanntlich nicht dabei stören




Das mit den Asiaten war ein Scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Post sollte ausdrücken, dass die Spieler heute denken, wenn sie da "nur" 300000 sehen gleich 3000000 Threads aufmachen, dass War morgen abgeschaltet wird "ironie".
Doch früher kümmerte man sich nicht um irgendwelche Zahlen, man spiele solange wie man Spass hatte. 

Ich beende meinen Post mit nem Zitat von nem Chinesen: "Spiele Weh O Weh (oder auch: Wow! wie schnell dein Leben zu bruch gehen kann)  weil es dir Spass macht, nicht weil du es musst" xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (12. August 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> AION wird auch von WAR Spieler abziehen,* sehr viel Steigerungspotential ist nicht mehr da für Mythic.*




Ahhhh...ja... 

Ein einziger Blick auf die ehemaligen DAoC-Updates oder die Warhammer-Lore sagt da aber was anderes.


Wie kommt man auf sowas? Gerade bei WAR... O_o


----------



## OldboyX (12. August 2009)

> AION wird auch von WAR Spieler abziehen, sehr viel Steigerungspotential ist nicht mehr da für Mythic.



Das Potential ist da. Die Frage ist ob und wie schnell man es nutzt.


----------



## pulla_man (12. August 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Ahhhh...ja...
> 
> Ein einziger Blick auf die ehemaligen DAoC-Updates oder die Warhammer-Lore sagt da aber was anderes.
> 
> ...



weil entwickler abgezogen werden, das geld ausgeht und die dringend nötigen patches ZU lange auf sich warten lassen


----------



## Pymonte (12. August 2009)

Entwickler werden keine abgezogen (ja, Mythic hat eben 3 Projekte am Laufen + Bioware, aber abgezogen wurden noch keine Entwickler. Nur wechseln derzeit einige zwischen diesen Projekten, die sind aber nicht endgültig weg), da WAR XXmio mehr US Dollar Gewinn gemacht hat als letztes Jahr scheint ihnen auch nicht das Geld auszugehen und nötige Patches brauchen nicht zu lange (naja, Balancing vielleicht schon^^). 1.3.1 ist auf dem PTR und wird vermutlich demnächst aufgespielt und 1.4 steht auch schon wieder in den Startlöchern.


----------



## Wolfner (12. August 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> weil entwickler abgezogen werden, das geld ausgeht und die dringend nötigen patches ZU lange auf sich warten lassen



Und was hat das genau mit nicht gegebenen Steigerungspotential zu tun? :-/

Das hat maximal mit dem Nichtausnutzen von gegebenen Potential etwas zu tun.
Aber davon spürt man nix (und ich glaube auch in Zukunft nicht).

Was die Patches angeht: Ich hab bisher ehrlichgesagt noch kein Spiel gesehen, wo es anders gelaufen wäre.


----------



## Immondys (12. August 2009)

Francis schrieb:


> Und das halte ich für einen ganz großen Fehler.
> WOW mag der Spitzenreiter sein, die Abozahlen der feuchte Traum von Schlipsträgern und dem Vertrieb sein aber die Spitze sollte nicht die Messlatte sein.
> Außerdem interessiert mit Sicherheit mehr ob sie damit Kies scheffeln können oder nicht.



Wenn ich als Anlger Geld investieren würde, welches Game käme eher in Frage? (ich meine hier natürlich die Firmen, die für das jeweilige Game verantwortlich sind) WoW oder WAR? Ohne Investoren kein Kapital, kein Geld für neue Projekte. Insofern sind hohe Abbozahlen durchaus wichtig.


----------



## pulla_man (12. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Entwickler werden keine abgezogen (ja, Mythic hat eben 3 Projekte am Laufen + Bioware, aber abgezogen wurden noch keine Entwickler. Nur wechseln derzeit einige zwischen diesen Projekten, die sind aber nicht endgültig weg), da WAR XXmio mehr US Dollar Gewinn gemacht hat als letztes Jahr scheint ihnen auch nicht das Geld auszugehen und nötige Patches brauchen nicht zu lange (naja, Balancing vielleicht schon^^). 1.3.1 ist auf dem PTR und wird vermutlich demnächst aufgespielt und 1.4 steht auch schon wieder in den Startlöchern.



ach pymonte wenn ich doch nur dein vertrauen in die entwickler hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber im offiziellen forum gibt es nen beitrag wo genau das besprochen wird. entwickler gehen von WAR weg und hinüber zu Daoc. falls ich dass nicht falsch verstanden habe. meiner meinung nach dauern alle patches zu lange.
1.2 im februar
1.3 im juli
1.3.1 weitere 6 wochen später
von 1.4 hab ich noch gar nix gehört

das balancing wartet nun seit februar auf einen wirklichen balance patch und nicht sone scheisse wie der allgemeine aoe nerf. der sicherlich schon ein schritt in die richtige richtung war, aber für die zeit und das tohuwabohu dass sie um den "Balancepatch" gemacht haben ist es nen schlag ins gesicht. 

das burgen neu-design wurde uns vor wievielen monaten versprüchen? ich weiss es ehrlich gar nicht mehr. glaube anfang diesen jahres oder? und es kommt ende august


----------



## Pymonte (12. August 2009)

1.4 kommt Mitte September, also wieder ca 4 Wochen nach 1.3.1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Chaosbarbar bekommt schon beim nächsten Patch einen boost, auch wenns nur ein Bug fix ist. Aber danach sollte die Schadensmechanik richtig laufen und der Marauder dementsprechend auch mehr Schaden machen.

Ja, die Mythic Leute, gehen auch zu DAoC, welches ja nach wievor eins ihrer Projekte ist. Aber wie im selben Thread schon geschrieben steht, für DAoC solls ein kleines Schmankerl geben und da ist es wohl logisch, das etwas mehr Crew sich darum kümmert. Es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass sie dauerhaft bei DAoC bleiben werden.

Patches dauern öfter mal sehr lange, das liegt in der Natur der Dinge. Ein Patch ist ja nun auch nix weiter als "viel Hotfixes". Nur dass man diese eben sammelt, bündelt und an einem Tag, statt an 3 oder 5 Tagen auf die Server zu geben. Sicherlich könnt Mythic auch jede größere Änderung sofort Live geben, aber dann wärend ie Server vermutlich Vormittags immer down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was ja nun auch nicht im Sinne der Spieler ist. Daher bleiben eben auch manche auffällige und oft gemeldete Bugs lange Zeit sichtbar aber unangetastet. Der Fix kommt eben mit dem nächsten Patch und solange der Bug nicht spielentscheidend ist, kann er auch solange warten. Sieht zwar dann immer etwas doof aus, aber ist besser, als wenn die Server jeden morgen Offline wären^^

Die 2. Burgrampe wurde das erste mal im März Grabbag erwähnt, wobei erwähnt an dieser Stelle wichtig ist. Da wars nämlich erstmal nur eine Idee. April/Mai wurde es dann konkret, denke mal, da wurde dann auch primr dran gearbeitet. Dann standen erstmal LotD, P1.3.0b usw an und man hat das erstmal für die wichtigeren Sachen hinten angestellt. Ich denke, die Rampen wären auch schon zu LotD Zeiten einsatzfähig gewesen, aber man muss sich ja auch das ein oder andere sichtbare Gimmick aufheben. Denn Bugfixes und Balancing sieht man ja nur sehr selten wirklich, vor allem wenn man sichnicht um Infos kümmert. Da fällt so eine 2. Burgrampe viel mehr auf^^


----------



## Wolfner (12. August 2009)

Ich muss sagen ich bin da (zeitlich gesehen) weniger optimistisch.

Wenn 1.4 Mitte September und vier Wochen nach 1.3.1. kommen würde, müsste 1.3.1 diese Woche noch live gehen. Das ist zwar nichteinmal so unrealistisch, aber nur vier Wochen bis zum nächsten Patch?
Glaub ich eher nicht...
Noch dazu hätte man dann wohl schon längst den Content angekündigt (alleine wenn man sich ansieht, wie lange vor 1.3 die LdT bekannt waren).

Ich rechne mit 1.4 frühestens Anfang November. Immerhin ist das ein größerer Patch (der hoffentlich einige RvR-Updates bringt).


----------



## Squizzel (12. August 2009)

Es mag zwar so sein, dass ein MMO ab einer gewissen Accountanzahl als finanziell rentabel gilt, aber nicht alles über dieser "Schwelle" fließt in den Reingewinn. Ich will mal eine Milchmädchenrechnung aufstellen (keine realistischen Zahlen).

Spiel X:

300.000 aktive Accounts zu je 10€ macht 3.000.000€

900.000€ für die Servertechnik und Wartung.
500.000€ für die Gehälter des Basisteams, welches für die Weiterentwicklung zuständig ist.
600.000€ für den Support
20% (600.000€) Reinvestition in Form von Zusatzgeldern für zusätzliche Projekte
Gesamtkosten 2.600.000€
Gewinn 400.000€

Spiel Y:

3.000.000 aktive Accounts zu je 10€ macht 30.000.000€

9.000.000 für die Servertechnik und Wartung.
500.000€ für die Gehälter des Basisteams, welches für die Weiterentwicklung zuständig ist. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Teamgrößen sich in beiden Spielen ähneln.
6.000.000€ für den Support
20% (6.000.000€) Reinvestition in Form von Zusatzgeldern für zusätzliche Projekte
Gesamtkosten 21.500.000€
Gewinn 8.500.000€

Für den Spieler sind das völlig irrelevante Zahlen. Sind sie es wirklich? Das eine Spiel steckt das 10 fache an Geldern in die Weiterentwicklung, kann damit größere Teams beschäftigen und mehr Spielinhalte implementieren. Updates kommen schneller, in der Theorie ausgereifter und umfangreicher.

Was ich damit letztendlich sagen will: es reicht nicht ein Spiel einfach nur am Laufen zu halten. Je mehr man mit einem Spiel verdient umso mehr zusätzliches Personal kann man in der Entwicklung einsetzen. Wenn ich sehe wie langsam die Weiterentwicklung in Warhammer im Vergleich zu Warcraft stattfindet, dann fühle ich mich in meiner Theorie bestätigt. Blizzard überlegt sogar auf lange Sicht die Teamgröße zu verdoppeln um parallel eine Housing implementieren zu können.

Ich bin kein Warcraft-Fanboy. Ich spiele ca. zu 60-70% Lotro und den Rest der Zeit WoW. Warhammer habe ich ebenfalls 2 Monate gespielt und verfolge dementsprechend interessiert dessen Entwicklung. Es fällt nunmal auf, dass in WoW vieles rundes und schneller von statten geht. Das macht sich vor allen in Kleinigkeiten fest.


----------



## Pymonte (12. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Für den Spieler sind das völlig irrelevante Zahlen. Sind sie es wirklich? Das eine Spiel steckt das 10 fache an Geldern in die Weiterentwicklung, kann damit größere Teams beschäftigen und mehr Spielinhalte implementieren. Updates kommen schneller, in der Theorie ausgereifter und umfangreicher.
> 
> Was ich damit letztendlich sagen will: es reicht nicht ein Spiel einfach nur am Laufen zu halten. Je mehr man mit einem Spiel verdient umso mehr zusätzliches Personal kann man in der Entwicklung einsetzen. Wenn ich sehe wie langsam die Weiterentwicklung in Warhammer im Vergleich zu Warcraft stattfindet, dann fühle ich mich in meiner Theorie bestätigt. Blizzard überlegt sogar auf lange Sicht die Teamgröße zu verdoppeln um parallel eine Housing implementieren zu können.
> 
> Ich bin kein Warcraft-Fanboy. Ich spiele ca. zu 60-70% Lotro und den Rest der Zeit WoW. Warhammer habe ich ebenfalls 2 Monate gespielt und verfolge dementsprechend interessiert dessen Entwicklung. Es fällt nunmal auf, dass in WoW vieles rundes und schneller von statten geht. Das macht sich vor allen in Kleinigkeiten fest.



Nur das die Blizzard Jungs auch nur den nötigsten Aufwand ins Spiel stecken. Da bleibt nämlich mehr vom Gewinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wäre ja echt schön, wenn sie von 10mio Gewinn 50% für Spielentwicklung und Forschung nutzen würden. Aber das ist unwahrscheinlich. Es fließt einfach nur mehr Geld in die eigene Tasche oder möglche neue Geldquellen. Solange WoW nicht echt absackt von den Spielerzahlen wird man auch nie mehr machen, als nötig ist, um die Spielerzaheln halbwegs stavil zu halten. Daher können auch Spiele mit weniger Kohle da mithalten. Öfter geben sie sogar (rein finanziell betrachtet) etwas mehr, damit sie ihre Spieler behalten, man schaue sich die vielen Acc revivals der "kleineren" MMOs an.  Verlustgeschäft um Leute wieder zu bekommen.

@ Wolfner 1.4 ist erstmal der Wilde Jagd Patch und der ist angesetzt für den Jahrestag von WAR, also 14.09. oder so ähnlich. Da kommt mMn auch nur das Live Event und es wird eine neue Patch Phase gestartet


----------



## gorbszn (12. August 2009)

Quelle? Oder nur ne naive Vermutung? 

seit wann sind blizzard eigentlich die badboys, ich dachte immer die geldgeilen Kapitalisten wären bei EA?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vor WoW war Blizzard noch everybodys darling, die Spiele lieber 2 jahre verspätet rausbringen, wenn sie dafür qualitativ besser waren? woher kommt dieser hass?


abgesehen davon: bevor die Abozahlen von WoW in den keller gehen, macht Blizzard eher noch Server in anderen Ländern auf und macht noch ein bisschen geld mit ihren objektiv gesehen sehr ausgereiften produkt.

es wär auch total dumm ein so gut laufendes produkt nicht zu pushen, denn WoW is nachwievor ne cashcow. nur weil die erste (ziemlich laute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) generation von WoW spielern langsam gelangweilt ist und Vanilla-Nostalgie schwelgt ist WoW noch lange nicht am Ende. Ich wette WoW wird 250K Abonennten sogar erst sehr spät nach dem Erscheinen ihres nächsten MMO erreichen und das is ja noch absolute Zukunftsmusik.

Zum Jahresbericht: Schonmal was von Public Relations/Investor Relations gehört? Natürlich zeigt ein unternehmen nur seine schokoladenseite in so einem bericht. Nur ein denkanstoss: Könnte es sein dass der Gewinn durch Abos im vergleich zum Vorjahr deswegen gestiegen ist, weil WAR 2008 im dritten Quartal erschienen ist und sehr viele der Käufer nach dem Gratis Monat aufgehört haben? Stehen die zahlreichen geschlossenen server nicht in krasser Diskrepanz zu dem riesigen Gewinn durch Abo-Einnahmen?


----------



## OldboyX (12. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Nur das die Blizzard Jungs auch nur den nötigsten Aufwand ins Spiel stecken. Da bleibt nämlich mehr vom Gewinn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schöne Meinung, Wahrheitsgehalt gleich null. WoW hat sich durchweg hochgearbeitet in den Abozahlen. Insofern kannst du da erfinden was du willst, Blizzard hat von Release weg mehr als "den nötigsten Aufwand" ins Spiel gesteckt und die Spielerschaft kontinuierlich aufgestockt. Deine Argumente hier entbehren jeglicher Substanz und geben einzig und allein eine Stimmung wieder, die du gegen WoW und gegen Blizzard empfindest. Blizzard geht seit WotLK einen anderen Weg, haben sie mehrmals angekündigt und offensichtlich bewährt er sich auch, da sehr viele Leute glücklich sind mit den Änderungen. Es hat keinen nennenswerten Abschwung an Spielern gegeben, falls es überhaupt einen gegeben hat.

Das einzige was es gibt sind Foren voller Leute, die 
a) BC hat WoW kaputt gemacht, nur Classic war das gute > seit BC casht blizz nur ab
b) Wotlk hat WoW kaputt gemacht, nur Classic und BC waren das gute > seit Wotlk cashtblizz nur ab
c) WoW ist lang schon tot, niemand mit Hirn will es noch spielen, Blizz zockt die Leute nur ab
von sich geben.

Wieder einmal ein "double standard". Wenn WAR nicht PVE und Crafting aufstocken will, dann ist das in Ordnung. WAR will nur eine Nische füllen und für RVR gibt es nunmal nur 250k Kunden, sie dürfen also ihren "riesigen Gewinn" mal locker EA rüberstrecken und müssen nichts davon in besseres crafting und PVE investieren. WoW hingegen hat seine Nische auf 12 Mio Kunden aufgestockt und du wirfst Blizzard vor, sie würden nur "das nötigste tun"? 

Was du damit meinst, dass irgendwelche Spiele mit weniger Kohle da mithalten können ist mir schleierhaft. Selbst wenn WoW sehr viel weniger an % von ihrem Umsatz in die Weiterentwicklung steckt als andere Schmieden, dann ist das rein an Geld immer noch eine Unmenge mehr.



			
				Squizzel schrieb:
			
		

> Für den Spieler sind das völlig irrelevante Zahlen. Sind sie es wirklich? Das eine Spiel steckt das 10 fache an Geldern in die Weiterentwicklung, kann damit größere Teams beschäftigen und mehr Spielinhalte implementieren. Updates kommen schneller, in der Theorie ausgereifter und umfangreicher.
> 
> Was ich damit letztendlich sagen will: es reicht nicht ein Spiel einfach nur am Laufen zu halten. Je mehr man mit einem Spiel verdient umso mehr zusätzliches Personal kann man in der Entwicklung einsetzen. Wenn ich sehe wie langsam die Weiterentwicklung in Warhammer im Vergleich zu Warcraft stattfindet, dann fühle ich mich in meiner Theorie bestätigt. Blizzard überlegt sogar auf lange Sicht die Teamgröße zu verdoppeln um parallel eine Housing implementieren zu können.



/sign
Lässt man den Geschmack und die persönliche Vorliebe für ein bestimmtes Spiel außen vor, so trifft diese Beschreibung den Nagel auf den Kopf. Man muss nur vergleichen was sich seit Wotlk Release in WoW an Patches getan hat und damit was sich in WAR getan hat. Da sieht man einfach die unterschiedlichen Resourcen, die in die Spiele gesteckt werden.


----------



## Wolfner (13. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> @ Wolfner 1.4 ist erstmal der Wilde Jagd Patch und der ist angesetzt für den Jahrestag von WAR, also 14.09. oder so ähnlich. Da kommt mMn auch nur das Live Event und es wird eine neue Patch Phase gestartet



Hm...die Wilde Jagd ist doch vom 31. August bis 7. September (http://www.n4g.com/pc/News-370950.aspx).

Glaube eher, dass das mit 1.3.1 reinkommt und per Hotfix aktiviert wird.


----------



## Squizzel (13. August 2009)

Auch wenn ich immer weniger WoW spiele, bin ich nunmal nicht blind. Es ist ein gutes Spiel, wahrscheinlich sogar das beste Spiel auf lange Sicht. Was könnte den Erfolg von WoW ablösen? Das Nachfolge MMO von Blizzard 2012? Oder doch erst das erste Virtual Reality Game auf Hologrammbasis... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir persönlich gefällt es immer weniger, aber nur aus einem einzigen Grund: es werden Dinge im NACHHINEIN vereinfacht. Dieser Grund der mich von WoW wegbringt, sorgt jedoch für 100 neue Spieler die eher "Casual" sind.
Blizzard, Bioware und Codemasters sind meine all time favorits (richtig so geschrieben?), denn diese kann man nun wirklich nicht auf eine Stufe mit EA oder Ubi-Soft stellen.


----------



## Brummbör (13. August 2009)

gorbszn schrieb:


> seit wann sind blizzard eigentlich die badboys, ich dachte immer die geldgeilen Kapitalisten wären bei EA??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



seit WOW bashen mode geworden ist und jeder meint er könne sich über wow flames profilieren. zudem kommts immer cool wenn man über die masse schimpfen kann und sich dadurch selbst erhöht, im rl zu erkennen bei kleinen punkis, heavy metal freaks und sonstigen klein gruppen. deswegen gilt im mmo bereich: wer wow spielt hat keine ahnung, rennt wie ein doofer nur items nach, hat kein rl, ist überhaupt nur ein kiddy und ein suchti!!!einseinself  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gilt natürlich auch für kritik:
 wenns ums eigene spiel geht -----> alles nur flames die ständig wiederholt werden und damit ein no go!
 jahrelang die gleichen wow flames -----> völlig ok!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (13. August 2009)

> Es ist ein gutes Spiel, wahrscheinlich sogar das beste Spiel auf lange Sicht.



dem hätte ich bis zum erscheinen des wotlk addons wahrscheinlich zugestimmt....Gründe wurden hier und im WoW Forum schon ausreichend genannt.



> seit WOW bashen mode geworden ist und jeder meint er könne sich über wow flames profilieren. zudem kommts immer cool wenn man über die masse schimpfen kann und sich dadurch selbst erhöht, im rl zu erkennen bei kleinen punkis, heavy metal freaks und sonstigen klein gruppen. deswegen gilt im mmo bereich: wer wow spielt hat keine ahnung, rennt wie ein doofer nur items nach, hat kein rl, ist überhaupt nur ein kiddy und ein suchti!!!einseinself rolleyes.gif
> gilt natürlich auch für kritik:
> wenns ums eigene spiel geht -----> alles nur flames die ständig wiederholt werden und damit ein no go!
> jahrelang die gleichen wow flames -----> völlig ok



das Problem ist, einige identifizieren sich zu sehr mit einem Spiel. Sie sehen jedes andere mmo bzw deren Spieler als Konkurrenz an und verteidigen "ihr" Spiel bis aufs letzte. Das ist vor allem bei jüngeren Spielern so. Schon in der Schule gibts es Konkurrenzkämpfe zwischen Bushido und Sidofans(mal als Beispiel). Jeder ist von seinem Sänger überzeugt und versucht die anderen, also die Gegenseite, von ihm zu überzeugen....  (kleiner Tip, guck dir mal Kommentare zu Bushido/Sido Videos bei xoutubx(darf man hier glaube ich nicht schreiben) an,dann verstehst du was ich meine.




> wer wow spielt hat keine ahnung, rennt wie ein doofer nur items nach, hat kein rl, ist überhaupt nur ein kiddy und ein suchti




naja zwar sehr übertrieben, aber man kann am Verhalten einiger Warhammer/AoC Spieler zu 80% erkennen welches Spiel sie vorher gespielt haben und das sind keine Vermutungen sondern Tatsachen. 




> wenns ums eigene spiel geht -----> alles nur flames die ständig wiederholt werden und damit ein no go!
> jahrelang die gleichen wow flames -----> völlig ok



das gleiche könnte man auch aber im WoW Forum anwenden, oder?


----------



## EisblockError (13. August 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> naja zwar sehr übertrieben, aber man kann am Verhalten einiger Warhammer/AoC Spieler zu 80% erkennen welches Spiel sie vorher gespielt haben und das sind keine Vermutungen sondern Tatsachen.




[ironie]Genau und das ist ja die schuld von WoW.

diese Leute sind bestimmt erst durch WoW so geworden und es gibt keine Menschen die einfach so sind.

pöses pöses WoW...   [/ironie]


Mag sein dass viele davon vorher WoW gespielt haben aber wie gesagt heisst das noch lange nicht dass sie wegen WoW so sind.

Und der größte Grund warum WAR so relativ wenige Spieler hat (und seit heute noch einer weniger) ist einfach die Performance.

Ich hab keine Lust mir wegen so einem Spiel nen neuen PC kaufen zu müssen weil RvR Schlachten=Daumenkino sind.
Und ich hab keinen schlechten PC (512 8800 GT, 2 RAM, 3,2 Quad Core...)


----------



## Bral (13. August 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und der größte Grund warum WAR so relativ wenige Spieler hat (und seit heute noch einer weniger) ist einfach die Performance.
> 
> ...



Vergiss es. Selbst mit 6 Gig RAM, einer Grafikkarte mit 1 Gig Ram und 4 Quad Core ist es nicht möglich das Game Ruckelfrei laufen zu lassen, leider!


----------



## yarak (13. August 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Ja, ist schon komisch was die Leute für eine Panik haben und diesbezüglich machen.
> 
> Als ob keine 1000 Leute mehr WAR spielen. Aber mit diesen Panikmeldungen vergrault man ja die Spieler.
> 
> ...




das gerücht was du meinst hat zu einer großen depression geführt, viele unternehmen wurden geschlossen und von den leuten aufgekauft die das gerücht in die welt gesetzt haben^^^. glaub das is bestimmt das werk von blizz^^ vergraulen die kunden um am ende endlich an die war lizensen zu kommen die sie ja damals bei warcraft 1 nicht bekommen haben xD


@bral ich habe ne 9500gt mit 1gig speicher drauf, 2 gig ddr2 und nen dual core und bei mir läuft es ruckelfrei^^auch bei dicken rvr schlachten


----------



## -RD- (13. August 2009)

Francis schrieb:


> Und das halte ich für einen ganz großen Fehler.
> WOW mag der Spitzenreiter sein, die Abozahlen der feuchte Traum von Schlipsträgern und dem Vertrieb sein aber die Spitze sollte nicht die Messlatte sein.
> Außerdem interessiert mit Sicherheit mehr ob sie damit Kies scheffeln können oder nicht.



Bei dieser Aussage hoffe ich für dich, dass du in keinem Arbeitsbereich tätig bist, der im Wettbewerb steht oder auch nur annähernd Gewinn machen soll.

Für ein Wirschaftsunternehmen ist die Spitze IMMER die Meßlatte und nicht anders darf es sein. Kein Unternehmer bleibt lange bestehen, wenn er es von anfang
an nur darauf anlegt, immer nur "No.2" zu sein.


----------



## Glomandir (13. August 2009)

Francis schrieb:


> Und das halte ich für einen ganz großen Fehler.
> WOW mag der Spitzenreiter sein, die Abozahlen der feuchte Traum von Schlipsträgern und dem Vertrieb sein aber die Spitze sollte nicht die Messlatte sein.
> Außerdem interessiert mit Sicherheit mehr ob sie damit Kies scheffeln können oder nicht.



Denk mal ein bisschen über den Tellerrand hinaus .. (ja ich spiel beide Spiele und beide machen mir spass^^)

Natürlich liefen DAoC und Ultima etc. jahrelang mit Minimalenspielerzahlen, jedoch ist heute nimmer 1990 ... die Entwicklung / weiterentwicklung eines MMOs kostet auch nicht mehr ein paar 100k Dollar... Auch der betrieb udn die Wartung kosten heute vermutlich massiv mehr ... nur schon daher, dass heute keine paar 128kb Leasedlines genügen^^

Also ist es durchaus so, dass mehr Spieler = mehr Kohle .. nicht nur für die Aktionäre sondern auch für die Entwicklung... guter neuer Content braucht Kohle

BTT:
WAR ist und bleibt für mich auf dem momentanen Markt eine Besonderheit... für mich ist in keinem aktuellen Spiel PvP & PvE so gut miteinander kombiniert wie in WAR 
Wobei ich mit max Lvl 18 noch ncihts übern Endcontent sagen kann, wobei mir der auch noch überhaupt nicht wichtig ist... 

Ja.. Max Lvl 18 und das obwohl ich seit release immer mal wieder zocke^^


----------



## Stancer (13. August 2009)

Würde man das MMORPG Genre als ganzes sehen so würde dies sicher aufgehen aber die Schwerpunkte gehen viel zu sehr auseinander. WoW ist sicher die Nr.1 aber halt in seinem Bereich "Massenware"

Es gibt aber noch viele andere Bereiche, hier mal ein paar :

- PvP
- Rein PvE
- RP
- Fantasy
- SciFi 
- Sandbox
- RvR
- Allround
- Masse
- Komplex
uvm.

Manche MMORPG´s schneiden in mehrere Bereiche rein aber viele spezialisieren sich in eine Richtung. WoW ist im Masse/PvE/Allround Bereich sicher die Nr.1 , im Bereich SciFi ist EVE aber unangefochten die Nr. 1 und im Bereich RvR wäre es Daoc.
D.h. ein EVE Online muss sich mit Sicherheit nicht mit WoW messen, da der Bereichsschwerpunkt ganz woanders liegt.

Vergleiche es mit der Autoindustrie : Hast du schonmal gesehen, das sich ein Smart mit einem Porsche messen muss ? Oder mit einem Geländewagen ? Man könnte sagen es sind ja auch nur Autos aber auch jedes Auto hat seinen Schwerpunkt, wie Sport, Transport, Gelände, Alltag etc.
Ein Smart muss sich nicht mit einem BMW X3 messen, weil diese Fahrzeuge 2 völlig verschiedene Kundenkreise ansprechen und dementsprechend muss ein Smart auch nicht danach streben den gleichen Erfolg wie ein X3 zu erreichen bzw. umgekehrt.
In einem MMORPG ist das nicht anders. Aion ist sicher WoW ähnlich aber die Schwerpunkte sind doch etwas anders. So greift Aion z.b. auch deutlicher in den RvR und vor allem in den PvP Bereich dafür aber weniger in den Allround Bereich.

@Glomandir : UO und minimalspielerzahlen ? 250.000 waren zu der Zeit verdammt viel. Man sollte bedenken, das es damals in Deutschland vielleicht ein paar Millionen Internetanschlüsse gab und keine 60 Millionen und ausserdem gab es keine Flatrates. Man bezahlte also pro Minute. Nach meinem 1. Monat UO trudelte bei mir ne 500DM Telefonrechnung ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , danach konnte ich es auf etwa 300DM reduzieren. Und jetzt zeig mir mal wer sich heute leisten könnte 150&#8364; pro Monat für ein MMORPG zu bezahlen. Der Erfolg von UO ist in etwa vergleichbar mit dem, was WoW heute geschafft hat.

Ich weiss sowieso nicht woher ihr die Zahlen habt, das ein Spiel 1 Millionen Spieler und mehr braucht um erfolgreich zu sein. Als wenn ihr euch in der Branche auskennen würdet. solche Aussagen kommen doch meist eh nur von absoluten WoW Fanboys, die mit ihren Spielerzahlen rumprahlen. Die Vergangenheit zeigts doch eindeutig, das man nicht so viele Spieler braucht. Ansonsten wären wohl schon 90% aller MMORPG´s abgeschaltet. Das 50.000 Spieler für ein Projekt von der Größe von WoW nicht reichen ist klar aber für AoC reicht es, für Lotro auch und für WAR sollte es auch reichen. Würde man 1 Millionen brauchen gäbe es diese Spiele alle schon gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Snowhawk (13. August 2009)

Bral schrieb:


> Vergiss es. Selbst mit 6 Gig RAM, einer Grafikkarte mit 1 Gig Ram und 4 Quad Core ist es nicht möglich das Game Ruckelfrei laufen zu lassen, leider!



schon seltsam, dass ich bis auf Serverlags kein ruckeln habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quad 3 ghz
285 GTX 512MB
4 Giga Ram + Vista

nix ruckeln und alles auf max.

und um der ganzen Sache die Krone aufzusetzen zock ich auf dem 2. Monitor noch Eve Online und mach Corp- Minern. Inkl. TS und ICQ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spore läuft auch nebendrann (mal gezockt)... jo... also kann nichts beanstanden performancetechnisch... ist aber erst seit ein paar Patchs so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor 3 Monaten gabs auch mal nen Hotfix wo alles ruckelte ^^


----------



## Pymonte (13. August 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> schon seltsam, dass ich bis auf Serverlags kein ruckeln habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



me2, aber da es eben bei einem nicht geht, ist es ja logisch, dass es bei allen nicht gehen kann. Verallgemeinerungen sind echt was tolles. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## epiphone2 (13. August 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> schon seltsam, dass ich bis auf Serverlags kein ruckeln habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Spielt WAR mal mit nem PC der die empfohlenen Mindestanforderungen hat (so wie Eisblockerror), lachst dich schlapp ist reinstest Daumenkino. Ist eines von den vielen Versprechen die die Entwickler nicht halten konnten. Neuen PC für WAR kaufen ? lächerlich für die Grafik investiert jeder Vernünftige Mensch keinen Cent.

Ich hab aber auch gute Nachrichten die Performance wird sich in 43 Tagen erheblich bessern... aber nicht wegen einem Patch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (13. August 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> dem hätte ich bis zum erscheinen des wotlk addons wahrscheinlich zugestimmt....Gründe wurden hier und im WoW Forum schon ausreichend genannt.



Es geht hier nicht darum wie du oder ich das Spiel heute empfinden. Es geht schlichtweg um die Verkaufszahlen, Abos und die Tatsache, dass ein so "altes" Spiel heute noch Neukunden wirbt.

Ich für meinen Teil gehe noch weiter als du. Vor erscheinen des BC-AddOns gefiel mir WoW atmosphärisch am besten. Was die Spielengine angeht gefällt es mir heute besser, denn jeder Skillbaum kann in der Gruppe gebraucht werden und der Dualspec war eine sehr gute Idee. Trotzdem komme ich von diesem Spiel ab, dass jede spielerische Herausforderung im Nachhinein zur farce macht, durch permanente Vereinfachung des Contents und zu drastischem Itemverfall. Das Kollosseum trieb es einfach auf die Spitze...

Zur Performence von War:

AMD Phenom II 955 BE @4GHz
4GB Ram @1600MHz
Geforce GTX 275, 896MB GDDR3 @  2360MHz, 240 @ 1485MHz

Durch das starke Overclocking, sorgt das System für feuchte Träume bei so manchem Teenager. Läuft Warhammer damit flüssig? Nein!


----------



## Pente (13. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> me2, aber da es eben bei einem nicht geht, ist es ja logisch, dass es bei allen nicht gehen kann. Verallgemeinerungen sind echt was tolles.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Um deine Aussage direkt mal umzukehren: und nur weil es bei dir prima läuft, heißt dies nun automatisch, dass es bei niemandem schlecht laufen kann?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sorry aber diese ewigen Performance-Diskussionen sind sowas von sinnlos. Warhammer Online ist viel aber sicher kein Paradebeispiel für optimale Performanz im Online-Spiele Bereich. Wie perfomant ein Spiel bei dem einzelnen Spieler läuft hängt von so enorm vielen verschiedenen Faktoren ab, verallgemeinert kann man weder sagen, dass es mega schlecht noch mega gut läuft. Im allgemeinen kann ich jedoch sagen, dass es alles andere als optimal läuft. Vom Optimum im Punkto Performance ist das Spiel noch weit entfernt. Optimal ist es dann wenn es selbst mit der Mindestanforderung rund und flüssig läuft in großen "epischen" Schlachten.


----------



## Terratec (13. August 2009)

9800 GT, 3 Gig RAm (mit 512er Riegeln daher geht Dual Channel), Dual Core 2.5 Ghz.
War läuft auch bei Festungsschlachten mit 15-19 fps. Zwar auf niedrigsten Einstellungen, aber von Daumenkino kann nicht die Rede sein. Und ich habe keinen Quad obwohl das Spiel so Prozessorlastig ist.


----------



## ravenFlasH (13. August 2009)

@Squizzel

Nee, es heißt "All-time favorites".

Ich persönlich bin gespannt, wie sich denn War jetzt nach dem Release von Aion entwickeln wird....


----------



## Ankar (13. August 2009)

ravenFlasH schrieb:


> @Squizzel
> 
> Nee, es heißt "All-time favorites".
> 
> Ich persönlich bin gespannt, wie sich denn War jetzt nach dem Release von Aion entwickeln wird....




Aion wird nichts daran ändern...die passende Antwort auf deine Frage fällt mir da nicht ein.


----------



## Irn-Bru (13. August 2009)

> Sorry aber diese ewigen Performance-Diskussionen sind sowas von sinnlos. Warhammer Online ist viel aber sicher kein Paradebeispiel für optimale Performanz im Online-Spiele Bereich. Wie perfomant ein Spiel bei dem einzelnen Spieler läuft hängt von so enorm vielen verschiedenen Faktoren ab, verallgemeinert kann man weder sagen, dass es mega schlecht noch mega gut läuft. Im allgemeinen kann ich jedoch sagen, dass es alles andere als optimal läuft. Vom Optimum im Punkto Performance ist das Spiel noch weit entfernt. Optimal ist es dann wenn es selbst mit der Mindestanforderung rund und flüssig läuft in großen "epischen" Schlachten.




jo das gleiche gilt dann aber auch für WoW, zu meiner aktiven Zeit(bis Ende Januar) waren Naxxraids teilweise unmöglich, da man dort lags von mehreren Sekunden hatte(extrem bei thaddius), auch in 1000 Winter soll es nicht besser gewesen sein(und das über viele Wochen). Das und die Casualschiene die BLizz immer noch fährt, war für mich ein Grund mit WoW aufzuhören. Wenige Monate nach mir hat sich deswegen auch mein ganzer Raid aufgelöst,da vernünftiges raiden nicht mehr möglich war(bis dahin erfolgreichster Raid auf meinem Server).

Ich weiss das klingt wie "aber bei WoW ist das auch so...", mag sein nur finde ich es nicht richtig ständig auf Warhammer wegen der Performance rumzuhacken und so zu tun als wenn es nur dort diese Probleme geben würde.


----------



## Adalfried (13. August 2009)

Mythic hat in meinen Augen nur das allernötigste in WAR gesteckt und zu viel rien gebaut, was einige in der Community wollten. Die konnten auch nicht nein sagen, so wie sie es mal zu Funcom meinten. Da ja Funcom keine Ahnung hat MMOs zu machen und Mythic schon.

Mythic brauch sich nicht wundern über ihre Spielerzahlen. 

Ich glaub das mit dem nächsten Content wieder Leute dazu kommen, aber an sich verlieren sie weiterhin Leute. 
Es wird mit Start des neuen Patches, denk ich paar wieder probieren. Paar bleiben hängen, aber wenn sie nicht viel mehr machen, dann gehen alle.
Keine einzige Klasse wird da angerührt und die ganzen Patches schieben sie oft auf die großen Patches. Keine zwischen Patches, keine kleinen Klassen Patches oder Balanced Patches. Warten auf große Patches, ist aber nicht gerade toll. Da man Monate bezahlt und dann dafür nichts bekommt. Land der Toten hatte es beweisen. Ihre Balanced Ideen waren schlecht und konnte net on gehen und bis jetzt scheinen sie da auch nicht mehr weiter zu machen. Aber Performance und Balanced sind numal immer Standard in einem MMO und müssen dauerhaft gefixed werden. Jedes MMO hat diese Probleme, nur kann man net immer vom Kunden erwarten bis zum nächsten großen Patch Monate zu warten. Das bringt auf dauer gesehen nur verluste. Kurz kommen paar zurück, aber viele werden nicht mehr bleiben. 

Um Aktiv Leute zu halten. Muss Mythic anfangen fast Wöchentlich kleine Patches zu spielen oder aller 2 Wochen, da dann aber auch so kleine Hotfixes der Klassen, Balanced der Klassen und Anpassnungen von Gegenständen.
Nicht diese Holzhammer Metode. Das ist eine Übergangslösung, aber keine die man groß Ankündigen sollte und groß feiern. Sondern mehr "Wir machen erstmal alle AE schlecht, damit dass Gebombe aufhört und passend dann alles an.", diese Methode hätte schon vor Länder der Toten kommen können.

Nein Mythic lässt sich zu viel Zeit, dass macht sich auf dauer an den Abozahlen bemerkbar. 

Glaub EA zieht bald den STecker, wenn die Abozahlen zu gering werden.


----------



## Pente (13. August 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> jo das gleiche gilt dann aber auch für WoW, zu meiner aktiven Zeit(bis Ende Januar) waren Naxxraids teilweise unmöglich, da man dort lags von mehreren Sekunden hatte(extrem bei thaddius), auch in 1000 Winter soll es nicht besser gewesen sein(und das über viele Wochen). Das und die Casualschiene die BLizz immer noch fährt, war für mich ein Grund mit WoW aufzuhören. Wenige Monate nach mir hat sich deswegen auch mein ganzer Raid aufgelöst,da vernünftiges raiden nicht mehr möglich war(bis dahin erfolgreichster Raid auf meinem Server).
> 
> Ich weiss das klingt wie "aber bei WoW ist das auch so...", mag sein nur finde ich es nicht richtig ständig auf Warhammer wegen der Performance rumzuhacken und so zu tun als wenn es nur dort diese Probleme geben würde.


Nein natürlich ist Warhammer Online nicht das einzige MMORPG das mit diesen Problemen zu kämpfen hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Am interessantesten finde ich oftmals, dass viele ihre Highend PCs posten und sich dann fragen wo nun CTD / Lagg / Performance-Einbuße herkommen.

Grundsätzlich mal: Warhammer Online ist weder auf Multi-Core Systeme noch auf 64bit Systeme ausgelegt. Das hat grundlegend schonmal zwei elementare Folgen: Warhammer Online selbst wird immer den ersten CPU Kern ansprechen und niemals die anderen. Das Betriebssystem wird also die Prozessorlast des Spiels auf die CPUs verteilen, soweit möglich. Egal wie gut das Betriebssystem diese Aufgabe erledigt heißt das nach wie vor, dass die Hauptlast während dem Spielen immer auf dem ersten Kern liegt und das wird jeder bestätigen können der das mal beim Spielen beobachtet hat. Dann kommen wir zur 32bit Technologie. Warhammer Online kann nur die ersten 3,5gig RAM adressieren. Ist ja toll wenn manche 8gig RAM verbauen jedoch wird Warhammer Online 4,5gig hiervon niemals adressieren. Was folgt? Je mehr 32bit Programme man laufen hat desto mehr Programme adressieren die ersten 3,5gig RAM und desto weniger kann auch Warhammer Online adressieren. Die Technik die man besitzt kann noch so toll sein wenn man sie falsch nutzt. Man sollte unbedingt jede Software die eine 64bit Version hat auch als 64bit Version installieren damit die RAM Adressen über 3,5gig auch mal adressiert und genutzt werden und nicht alle Programme sich um einen Speicherplatz in den forderen Rängen prügeln.


----------



## schmetti (13. August 2009)

Lasst es sein ^^ die Chars wirken immer noch als ob sie auf den Bildschirm geklebt sind , CTD sind auch noch an der Tagesordnung das Spiel Läuft immer noch nicht richtig und es ist total zeitabhängig wann man genug Spieler findet...
Spiele seid Closet beta hab den Titel Weltenformer aber ich mache immer wieder zwichendurch Pause weil es einfach nicht wirklich Spaß macht wenn die Server genau dann abschmieren wenn man kurz davor steht die gegneriche Stadt einzunehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja ich weiß jetzt kommen wieder zig mimimis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miracolax (13. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> me2, aber da es eben bei einem nicht geht, ist es ja logisch, dass es bei allen nicht gehen kann. Verallgemeinerungen sind echt was tolles.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verallgemeinerungen wie: bei mir läuft es prima also muss es auch bei allen anderen gehen? Alles andere ist sowieso nur flamen gegen meinen Lebensersatz? Meinst du solche Verallgemeinerungen?


----------



## Terratec (13. August 2009)

Pente da liegen dir offensichtlich Fehlinformationen vor. 
Warhammer unterstützt Multicore Prozessoren nämlich sehr wohl  (Quelle: Pc Games Hardware)  :
[attachment=8634:Verlauf_CPU.png]




Wie man sehen kann sinken bei deaktivieren die eines CPU Kerns bei einem Dualcore Prozessor, bei exakt den selben Ansprüchen an den Prozessor die Durchschnittsfps um 7.


----------



## Adalfried (13. August 2009)

naja Dual Core soll ja drin sein. Gut man sieht auf dem Bild keine richtigen Zahlen. Aber was eindeutig ist, ist dass WAR sehr stark auf Prozessor und RAM geht und die Grafikkarte Teilweise völlig unangetastet lässt. Sie wird nicht so stark genutzt.
Aber sie habne ja auch hier einiges an ihren Perfmance Dingen geschraubt. Also da sind sie schon etwas besser geworden, als zum Start und dass sie jetzt mal Streßtests machen, zeigt doch schon einiges.

Zur Beta soll es glaub ich 2 gegeben haben. Wobei die net so gut waren und dannach keine mehr gekommen sind. Jetzt mahcen sie nach 1 Jahr mal welche =) ... bissel seltsam das ganze.

Aber wenn es eben nur ihre Perfmance wäre. Es ist an vielen Ecken und Ende nicht richtig Rund und durchdacht. Sie müssen überall schrauben und drehen und nach 1 Jahr haben sie noch net viel gemacht.


----------



## Irn-Bru (13. August 2009)

> Aber wenn es eben nur ihre Perfmance wäre. Es ist an vielen Ecken und Ende nicht richtig Rund und durchdacht. Sie müssen überall schrauben und drehen und nach 1 Jahr haben sie noch net viel gemacht.



da stimme ich dir zu, aber wenn ich mir den nächsten Patch so angucke scheint sich da ein wenig zu tun. Was man bei den ganzen Performancegeschichte auch nicht vergessen darf, sind die Addons. Es gibt da so einige Kandidaten die die Performance ganz gut nach unten ziehen können, als Beispiel nur mal Groupicons. Auch Addons wie damaz kron bzw alle addons die Daten speichern, können die Performance bzw. die Ladezeiten negativ beeinflussen.


----------



## Terratec (13. August 2009)

Ganz besonders bitter ist es, wenn man in Warhammer veraltete AddOns immer noch aktiv hat. Das sollte man tunlichst vermeiden, denn dann kommt es zu Lags, die dann nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun haben, sondern einfach die Belohnung dafür sind, dass man zu faul war die AddOns zu updaten. (Aber selbst dafür gibt es ja Tools (CurseClient usw)).
Btw: In meinen Augen ist die Performance momentan das so ziemlich EINZIGE Problem das Warhammer hat. Wer ein ein Spiel sehen möchte das richtig imbalanced ist, der sollte sich dieses Video ansehen. Und zwar bis zum Schluss, auch wenns weh tut.


----------



## Shintuargar (13. August 2009)

OK, nun suche ich ein einzelnes Video aus WAR raus und behaupte, dass das Spiel völlig imbalanced ist.

Bleib doch mal fair, ich kann selbst aus GW mit einzelnen Szenen den Eindruck erwecken, das Spiel sei völlig unbalanced. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Matches nicht so gelaufen sind, wie sie gezeigt wurden.


----------



## Terratec (13. August 2009)

Der Unterschied ist, dass man in WoW mit beinahe JEDER Klasse, einfach durchs 1-Button-spamming imba sein kann (siehe Video). In WAR war/ist es 1 Klasse (+Spiegel) die eine Zeit lang imba ist. Aber es ist nicht möglich seine Klasse effizient zu spielen, ohne zu wissen welche Knöpfe man drückt.
Und ich denke eine ganze Menge Spiele sind so verlaufen wie in dem Video gezeigt, denn was willst du dagegen groß machen? Wenn du das Video bis zum Ende gesehen hast, solltest du festgestellt haben, dass WAR zwar nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist, aber andere Spiele (wie du schon GW als Beispiel genannt hast), keinen Deut besser sind.
Mein Post war ein bisschen agressiv formuliert, das ist richtig, aber so oft wie bei WAR gesagt wurde, es würde nur aus stun bombe tot bestehen, fand ich das regelrecht angebracht. 
Wie gesagt, wer meint WAR wäre das am schlechtesten gebalancete Spiel, der soll sich nach einer besseren Alternative umsehen; In dem Video sähe man das erste Beispiel.


----------



## Picconox (13. August 2009)

Also wenn wir jetzt hier über WOW-PVP sprechen wollen, kann ich nur zustimmen, was das schlechte Balancing angeht.
Um nur ein paar Beispiele zu bringen:
- Paladine können sich mehrer Sekunden lang immun machen  gegen alle Angriffe, aber z.B. zeitgleich Flaggen holen
- Schurken sind durchgängig unsichtbar und machen seit dem letzten Patch gefühlt erheblich mehr Schaden (ein Stoffi ist da bei zwei oder drei Hieben schon mal hin und wenn nicht wird er solange betäubt bis er hin ist)
- Druiden heilen sich teilweise minuten lang unter dem Feuer der Gegener in aller Ruhe wieder hoch
- naja ... und Todesritter sprechen durch Ihren Schaden eben auch für sich.

Wenn man sich dann dazu auch noch mal anschaut in welchem Umfang dort betäubt, gefeart und eingefroren wird, kann man das nur als schlechtes Balancing gezeichnen. (meiner Meinung nach)

Allerdings gilt das NUR für den PVP-Bereich und NICHT für das PVE. WOW ist nur mal primär ein PVE-Spiel und so sind die Klassen halt ausgelegt. Da kann Blizzard noch soviel PVP in dieses Spiel implementieren. Der Kern bleibt nunmal PVE.


----------



## OldboyX (13. August 2009)

Das Video sagt nur eine Sache aus: Es ist möglich mit einem Schurken relativ erfolgreich zu sein indem man nur 1 Knopf drückt. Dabei wird natürlich dezent ignoriert, dass dieser Schurke in dem Video trotzdem noch gute Partner haben muss (nicht selten stirbt er fast), sein Positioning gut sein muss und natürlich nur die Fights recorded wurden, wo diese "lamer Taktik" geklappt hat.

Insgesamt absoluter Schwachsinn, wenn die Skillung etc. wirklich imba wäre, dann wären lang schon die besten 100 Arena Teams voller "Fan of Knives" Rogues im 2er und 3er bracket. Ist aber nicht so.


Der Rest gehört mit in den Bereich:

-Mir kommt vor, dass ...
-Schurken machen "gefühlt" mehr dmg
- Ich wurde im BG ge1hittet
-Ich reiße mit meinen grünen Sachen und frisch 80 nichts in der Arena und sterbe dauernd ohne was machen zu können

usw.

In WAR wurden wir auch zu 3t vom RR 76 Hexenjäger getötet und im SZ chancenlos umgenatzt und dann kann ich ein Video von all meinen Siegen oder Niederlagen machen, das gar nichts beweist.

Letztlich ist das alles nicht aussagekräftig. Balance zwischen PVP Spielen kann man nur subjektiv beurteilen, es sei denn, beide Spiele haben die gleiche Form von Arena. Dann könnte man leicht Statistiken erstellen wie stark die einzelnen Klassen und Skillungen in der Arena vertreten sind und bei dem Spiel, bei dem die Unterschiede geringer sind (die Verteilung am ausgeglichensten), ist die Balance besser.

Wirklich krasse Balance Schnitzer äußern sich meist darin, dass bestimmte Klassen merklich nicht mehr gespielt werden, während andere plötzlich von jedem gewählt und als twink erstellt werden (wobei hierbei auch noch andere trends berücksichtigt werden müssen, die mit pvp balance nichts zu tun haben).


----------



## yarak (13. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht darum wie du oder ich das Spiel heute empfinden. Es geht schlichtweg um die Verkaufszahlen, Abos und die Tatsache, dass ein so "altes" Spiel heute noch Neukunden wirbt.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil gehe noch weiter als du. Vor erscheinen des BC-AddOns gefiel mir WoW atmosphärisch am besten. Was die Spielengine angeht gefällt es mir heute besser, denn jeder Skillbaum kann in der Gruppe gebraucht werden und der Dualspec war eine sehr gute Idee. Trotzdem komme ich von diesem Spiel ab, dass jede spielerische Herausforderung im Nachhinein zur farce macht, durch permanente Vereinfachung des Contents und zu drastischem Itemverfall. Das Kollosseum trieb es einfach auf die Spitze...
> 
> ...



es ist selbstverständlich das wow neukunden anwirbt weil du mit einem pc aus der steinzeit das spiel spielen kannst (perfekt für schwelllenländer zb der ganze osteuropäische raum... )
was ich aber nicht verstehe ist warum es bei dir so "schlecht" läuft, mein rechner ist schlechter als deiner ( amd athlon 64x2 4200+, nvidia geforce 9500 gt 1024 ddr2, und so habe noch 2 gb ram drauf ) und mir läuft es ruckelfrei!


----------



## Shintuargar (13. August 2009)

Terratec schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist, dass man in WoW mit beinahe JEDER Klasse, einfach durchs 1-Button-spamming imba sein kann (siehe Video).



Sorry, das ist einfach nicht wahr. Und wenn ich hier lesen muss (nicht von dir), dass ein Paladin mit Gottesschild (nur das macht immun gegen alle Angriffe) die Flaggen aufnehmen kann, dann werden hier gezielt Lügen verbreitet. Denn das ist NICHT möglich.

Ein Video ist nicht aussagekräftig. Ich jedenfalls kann keinen mit nur einer Taste umflexen. Mit meinen Magier auch nicht, mein Jäger kann dies ebenfalls nicht. Ich könnte das Video jetzt Schritt für Schritt auseinandernehmen und erklären, wieso die gezeigten Szenen nicht die Regel sind. Geht nur am Thema vorbei.

Mal abgesehen davon, wenn du meinst das man beinahe mit jeder Klasse mit 1-Buttonspamming imba sein kann, dann wäre es ja beinahe balanced, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (13. August 2009)

Terratec schrieb:


> Wer ein ein Spiel sehen möchte das *richtig imbalanced *ist, der sollte sich dieses Video ansehen. Und zwar bis zum Schluss, auch wenns weh tut.




Hm.. der Schurke erinnert mich an nen Spalta/Slayer mit AE Skillung vor Patch 1.3. Mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass in WAR 1-2 AE´ler ganze Warbands/Raidgrp auseinander genommen haben. Ach und von den AE-BW ganz zu schweigen, die immer noch Schlachtfelder mit ihrer Skilligkeit beehren. 

Richtig Imbalanced?! Spielst du WAR erst seit ner Woche oder was.

P.S. Also eines hat WAR sicher geschafft. WoW in Klassen die Imba sind zu überbieten. Oder kann mir einer jemals eine Zeit nennen wo es in WoW möglich war mit nicht mal ner vollen 5er Grp ganze Raids zum Geistheiler zu schicken?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adalfried (13. August 2009)

1. Es ist nicht möglich mit Divine Shield oder Hand of Protection, Leute mit der Flagge zu schützen. Das Ging Pre BC, aber glaub schon pre BC hatte man es gepacht gehabt. Damals gab es sogar 3 "Ich geh nicht tot Schilde" heute ist das eine, so ne Art Schildwall Konzept geworden. Was ich gut finde.

2. WOW ist nicht 1 Buttonen Spammen und Imba sein. Das Stimmt nun überhaupt nicht. Das Problem in WOW wird der eindruck schnell gewonnen, da gerade Arena Teams oft enorm stark sind und zu 5 locker 10 Leute Beschäftigen können, die nie groß Arena zocken. Einfach weil sie wissen, welche Klasse man wie beschäftigt und ihre Items geben ihn den Puffer dazu. 

3. WOW ist enorm Item Abhängig. Viele gehen mit PVE Items in den BG und wundersich das sie sterben. DAs ist einfach so im PVP, dass man ne völlige andere Ausrüstung braucht.

Aber ich find WOW ist nicht Thema das Threads und dient auch nicht zum direkten Vergleich.

WOW ist Platzhirsch und ob es nun besser ist, schlechter oder gleich gut ist doch nicht Thema. Dazu ist es auch unwichtig, weil die Leute die mit War aufhören, hören damit auf und fertig. 


WAR ist aber neu und kann nicht mehr geschützt werden durch "WOW hat mal so angefangen" oder "Wie WOW angefangen hatte, dass war noch schlimmer ... kein Content blablubmimi" Das kommt sehr oft und immer wieder. 

Aber Mythic hat nicht mit WAR angefangen MMOs zu machen. Mythic hat nicht wie Funcom, wenig Geld zum Startpunkt des Spieles gehabt. Funcom musste AoC zu früh auf den Markt werfen, weil sie Geld brauchten. Mythic hätte mehr Zeit Planen sollen für ihr Spiel. Nicht 2 Jahre und dann +1 Jahr. Das ist ne Enorme Verschätzung vom Aufwand.
Mythic hat vieles abgeschaut und kopiert von anderen MMOs, vorallem von ihrem eigenen. Hat dummerweise nur niemals die Sachen genommen, die gut angekommen sind. 3 Fraktionen, verschiedene T-Sets über den gleichen Weg (Token Prinzip) und Markenprinzip bei Items, Zerstörbare Mauern und so weiter. 
Mythic hat auch kaum Neuerung gebracht. Gut sie haben die Public Quets gemacht und die Kill Collectoren. Nur die Public Quest sind PVE und teilweise sehr seltsam. Drachen im T1 aber Karl Franz im T4 als MegaMonsterBoss ... klaro. Passt recht gut vom Verhältniss. Auch Kill Collectoren sind ne Super Idee, wenn man sie gut umsetzt und nicht wirklich nach dem Motto "Töte die blauen Trolle, die ganz unten links Leben." "Ich will aber braune Wölfe, die sich oben rechts mit grauen Wölfen den Platz teilen" etc. Sondern "Ork Ohren, Goblin Ohren etc." Das wäre viel cooler und vorallem ins RVR Übetragbar. Aber nein im RVR ist es immer noch Quest annehmen und davon viel zu viele, in einem schreckliehn Questlog. Davon funzen etliche nicht so günstig, weil man dafür ja den Questgeber braucht. Ja super wenn ich aber 15 Minuten warten muss, bis der Questgeber spawnt ... vergeht mir auch die Lust an der Quest und Zeit bei einer Burgbelagerung zum Thronsaal zu laufen und meinem Chef die quest zu geben und neu zu holen, hat man auch nicht. Also warum keine ArT PQ die dauerhaft läuft für Players kills oder Kill Collectoren? Nein da ist ihre Tolle idee nicht. Nein im RVR, wo es Chaotischer zu geht als im PVE, da Spieler ja nie das machen, was man von ihnen verlangt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... beide Seiten ^^. Also muss man dem Chaos mit etwas Ordnung entgegen Wirken und quest annehmen/abgeben ist da Fehl am Platz. 
Mythic hat auch Mastery Points und Fähigkeiten gar keinen Überblick und kein Gefühl. Debuffs die 5 Sekunden wirken, AEs sie Instant sind und kein CD haben, Singles die Instant sind kein CC haben, Fähigkeiten wo die Waffe egal ist, Fähigkeiten wo mang arnicht weiß wie die Stats darauf eingehen. Der Schwertmeister hat Foucs auf WS oder was auch immer, nur was bringt Rüstungsigno bei Spirit Damage? Was bringt bitte einem Runenpriester 1 Buff, denn er eh nur in seiner eigenen Gruppe machen kann, aber denn enormen Einschränkung unterliegt? Warum gibt es Gruppen Gezwungene AE Heals, aber Feind treffende AE Schadensprüche?

Gruppen sollten viel mehr wie Regimenter Funktionieren oder viel mehr der Ordnung halber exsistieren und keine Festen Zahlen haben. Eben mehr so nach dem Motto. Ihr Seit Trupp 1 ihr Trupp 2 und ihr Trupp 3 und Kommando hat und ihr sollt halten hier und ihr Angreifen da etc. Nicht aber das alte Konzept fürs PVE (da geht es auf) mit dem Sigi Prieser für Gruppe 1, die haben noch keine Aura. Das ganze ist alt und passt nicht ins RVR, da man vorallem bei Zufallsgruppen oder schnellen Kämpfen, oft immer wieder vor neuen Problem steht und durch die etlichen Statbuffs (die nicht Abhängig vom Level, sonder aufienmal vom Mastery sind ... Zeiten sind es natürlich nicht wozu auch) völlig ins Chaos gestürzt wird. Man hat nicht die Zeit Leute hin und her zu schieben, dass ist nicht sinn und Aufgabe des Leaders. Der hat Festzulegen wo wer hingeht und wo was gebraucht wird, klaro. Aber nicht weil dort der Segen A fehlt, sondern weil eben in der Gruppe ein Sigi drin sein sollte, damit er besser den Überblick übers heilen hat.

Aber was ich am seltsamense finden, neben dem Hochelfentier und deren Grund Ultuhan zu verlassen, ist immer noch Sigmar Priester und Hexenjäger. Hexenjäger sind nicht teil der Armee, soweit ich dass weiß sind die "Geheimpolizei" und "Bestechbar", also so richtige schmutzige Bullen eben. Korrupt teilweise, brutal oder wirklich ehrbar. Ein Wilder seltsamer und düsterer Haufen, mit dem es sich kein Imperialer Bürger verschertzen will. Aber im Krieg selbst, kämpfen sie eher weniger.
Sigmar priester schreien nicht rum, reden und sprechene keine Gebete an Sigmar. Sie heilen andere Spieler? Seit wann denn das? Sigmarpriester sind eher vergleichbar mit "Paragons" aus Guild Wars (ok ohne Flügelchen beim Zaubern). Aber sie schreien und Singen und brüllen was das Zeug hält. Sie entfachen durch ihre Worte Wut in den Herzen der eigenen Reihen, bringen ganze Dörfer in Glut zu kämpfen. Sie heilen aber nicht herum aus der zweiten reihe und schlagen mal bissel auf den Feind. Sie Schlagen und töten und schützen irhe Leute vor Magie und zerstören Untote etc. Aber sie sind weniger Heiler, sondern mehr Kriegspriester (keine Paladine). Dazu tragen sie auch Schilde. Aber das sind andere Dinge.

Nein die Abozahlen sind alt und man muss achtgeben mit den Zahlen. Das sagt nicht immer etwas über ein MMO aus. Erstens gibt es etliche Server, da verteilen sich die Spieler enorm und da kann es auch zu den Problemen führen, die man hier oft liest. Einige Server sterben halb aus, andere sind gut gefüllt und wieder andere sind nur zum Zeitpunkt Abend, gut besucht. Nein beim PVP kommt man wirklich gut, man macht die Lokalisierung besser und lässt das Problem mit der Sprache, über funktionierende Sprachpakette und Gildeninterneorganisation regel. Also ne Deutsche, Englische, Russiche oder Amerikanische etc. Gilde kann es doch locker geben und gibt es auch in solchen Spielen. Nur durch Lokalisierung gibt es Zeiten, an dem keiner On ist. In diesen Zeiten kann die ganze Arbeit zu nichte gemacht werden. Man kämpft um die Hauptzeit richtig um eine Burg, mit Blut und schweiß und ist voll bei der Sache. Hält die Burg jubelt und feiert und man nächsten Tag ist sie in Feind hand. Weil der Nachts an kommt, wo keiner Verteidigen kann oder ganz früh. Klar ist Krieg nicht fair, aber das ist ein Problem was Mythic hätte sehen müssen und auch bekämpfen. Mit stärkeren NSC und mehr NSC, die despawnen sobald Verteidiger eintreffen. Die aber wirklich zu hauen können und nicht vor der Burg sind, sondern auf den Mauern und Türmen. Dann wären keine 5-10 Mann nöltig sondern 40 oder so. 

Nein Mythic hat viele Fehl Entscheidungen getroffen und Konzept Fehler gemacht, die auszubügel würde zu lange dauern und zu Kosten intensiv werden. 
Die Abozahlen zeigen einen trend nach unten und ich glabue im großen und ganzen wird das bis Weihnachten so weiter gehen und wenn Mythic sich net 180° dreht und Gas gibt, dann geht das SPiel langsam unter. EA zieht dann den Stecker und hoft das sie mit Star Wars wenigsten ein Produkt haben, was sich selbst Finanziert und soliden Gewinn bringt. So wie es bei anderen Herstellern ja auch der Fall ist und werden kann (Aion zum Beispiel).

MMO sind dank WOW Marktfähig geworden, nur solltem an auch eins Entwickeln was auf den Markt bestehen kann. Gegen WOW zu bestehen ist schwer.  Aber mit WOW Zu schwimmen und eben so seine eigene Kundschaft haben (Eve-Online und auch AoC wird zu diesen MMOs zählen) ist nicht falsch und sogar gut. Denn somit haben sie Kunden die bezahlen und bekommen so viel Geld rein, dass sie das Spiel weiter entwickeln können und es sich lohnt und sie immernoch Gewinn machen. Das wird WAR eines Tages nicht mehr und dann ist es weg. Sobald EA Geld reinstecken muss, ohne was dafür zu bekommen, ist es Weg vom Markt.


----------



## Shaft13 (14. August 2009)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Spielt WAR mal mit nem PC der die empfohlenen Mindestanforderungen hat (so wie Eisblockerror), lachst dich schlapp ist reinstest Daumenkino. Ist eines von den vielen Versprechen die die Entwickler nicht halten konnten. Neuen PC für WAR kaufen ? lächerlich für die Grafik investiert jeder Vernünftige Mensch keinen Cent.
> 
> Ich hab aber auch gute Nachrichten die Performance wird sich in 43 Tagen erheblich bessern... aber nicht wegen einem Patch
> 
> ...



Welches nomale Spiel (ein Billigspiel für Ahnungslose) ist denn mit den Mindestranforderungen gut spielbar?? Kenne da nicht wirklich eins.Es sei denn man nimmt 800*600er Auflösung mit niedriegsten Details. Denn darauf basiert ind er Regel die Mindestanforderung und wetten,das die mit Mindestanforderungs PC nicht 800*600 eingestellt haben ?


----------



## Rorgak (14. August 2009)

Naja eigentlich ist es uns doch egal wieviel Spieler dieses oder jenes Spiel hat, wichtig ist doch das man Spaß am Spiel hat.

Die Spielerzahlen werden immer schwanken, WoW ist eine Ausnahmeerscheinung und neue Konkurenten  stehen in Kürze an auf den Markt zu kommen. Wie heißt es so schön Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft, Spieler wechseln von A nach B und C und vielleicht auch wieder zu A.

Ich spiele noch Warhammer aber ich lasse mein Abo auslaufen, einem Produzenten der Verprechungen macht, diese nicht einhält Termine für Patches ewig hinauszögert ist es mir nicht Wert. Obwohl die Welt was schönes hat, sie hat aber auch viel negatives!

Wenn mir ein Spiel nicht mehr gefällt setzt ich mal ne Weile aus und kann dann ja immer noch mal wieder zurückkommen, z.B. an Weihnachten! xD Und wenn nicht dann nicht, das interessiert keinen bei MYthic und keinen bei Blizzard!


----------

